# GTX 760 HDMI not working



## Readycheck

Confused.com

Using a new MSI GTX 760 GFX card

Using a Benq GL2450 monitor.

Plugged in HDMI cable the monitor wont detect it. D-sub input works fine. Been using this monitor and cable up until now with no problems. If I swap to HDMI input on the monitor, it just reads "no hdmi connected"


----------



## Readycheck

Curiosity, could it be caused by a cable not being plugged into the GFX card or will the HDMI just run on the same circuit as the DVI? Assuming if one works, the other one should to?


----------



## Rich-M

Have you tried another cable? They do go you know.


----------



## Readycheck

yes. 2 x monitors and 2 x cables tested. all working on other devices.


----------



## Readycheck

just so we're clear, the card is brand new

i've been using the monitor with an older pc/ nivida card up until now. this is a brand new rig but so far im unable to get it into hdmi mode


----------



## Rich-M

Well if it worked before with another card, then its not the monitor, the card has to be defective but you could prove it by trying it with the old card and if it works then the new card is bad. I don't see where it could have anything to do with the mew rig even an underpowered psu would do the same on the dvi connection.


----------



## emosun

This might be very basic but have you actually activated the monitor in the display properties?


----------



## Readycheck

emosun said:


> This might be very basic but have you actually activated the monitor in the display properties?


Not sure what you mean.

The monitor shows up as "Benq 2450" in Resolution settings and works on all the input modes except hdmi


----------



## T_Rex

Readycheck said:


> Not sure what you mean.
> 
> The monitor shows up as "Benq 2450" in Resolution settings and works on all the input modes except hdmi


Contact MSI tech support or use your warranty.


----------



## greenbrucelee

he means have you selected HDMI output on the monitor on the monitors menu?


----------



## T_Rex

greenbrucelee said:


> he means have you selected HDMI output on the monitor on the monitors menu?


Sometimes that's needed but rarely. Usually it's automatically detected. Lets hear from the OP. I'm a bit puzzled why he never mentioned contacting MSI or the place of purchase,


----------



## Readycheck

ChronoGeek said:


> Sometimes that's needed but rarely. Usually it's automatically detected. Lets hear from the OP. I'm a bit puzzled why he never mentioned contacting MSI or the place of purchase,


Yep. Already mentioned that I tried changing Input mode to HDMI. If I change to that input mode, it goes blank and reads "no hdmi cable connected". If I change channel back to DVI it comes on. I've also tried only plugging the HDMI in with nothing else, but no joy.

Have also already contacted MSI / Scan, and I'm waiting for a response. Yes it will be under Warranty, but I wanted to see if this was a problem I could fix, rather than me just assuming it's a fault. Was hoping it was me being thick and missing a setting or something. Never had problems with it in the past. Just plug cable in and it's done so I'm a little confused.


----------



## T_Rex

It sounds like a connection issue, or a faulty card. DVI works so that means the card works but you need HDMI. Can we see some pictures of your actual HDMI cable - GPU card, and how you have it plugged in?


----------



## Readycheck

ChronoGeek said:


> It sounds like a connection issue, or a faulty card. DVI works so that means the card works but you need HDMI. Can we see some pictures of your actual HDMI cable - GPU card, and how you have it plugged in?


Can't provide at this moment, because I'm at work but if it helps I can safely say it's all in the correct slots. Nothing has changed with my setup, except the tower.

The HDMI cable is in the slot that says "HDMI" next to it, and it's the only slot on the back. Neither the monitor or card, has any other viable slots for the HDMI cable. It's in the same position as it was on the last card. It fits snugly. The HDMI cable condition is fine, and I also tested it with another HDMI cable that I use for my PS3.

Unless I'm missing something major, I assume it's a faulty port, but somebody mentioned there might be different types of HDMI or something? Not sure if this card works with this monitor or...

I'll swap cards in the PC tonight to my old one, and check it works with no problems, and give Scan a call tonight if they haven't replied to my e-mail.


----------



## Readycheck

AHHHHHH


I THINK.....THINK....I'VE JUST FIGURED IT OUT.

When I had sound problems with my Realtek drivers, I uninstalled some Nvidia audio drivers in Device Manager because I thought it was clashing. The Nvidia Audio drivers are directly linked to the HDMI on the card (I think?) so I possibly removed the HDMI support drivers. Maybe? Guess I could try uninstalling the GFX drivers and Re-installing the joblot. 

Does that sound feasible


----------



## Rich-M

You could be on to something yes reinstall the Nvidia drivers.


----------



## Tyree

Sounds very feasible.


----------



## Readycheck

Almost facepalming but I completely forgot about disabling the sound files. never done it before but i was getting a "sound card already in use" so i scrapped one load of drivers in favour of another to avoid clashing. i bet i disabled the core hdmi components without even thinking. what a douche

ill report the results when i get home. thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee

yeah its easy to uninstall the gpu drivers when uninstalling other parts like 3d vision and hd audio


----------



## Rich-M

Yes been there and done that.


----------



## Readycheck

FFS.

Re-installed the driver and still no dice. Pretty wound up now because I thought it was obvious what I had done wrong. Still just no HDMI option in Nvidia control panel and nothing on the screen when HDMI input is chosen on the monitor

MSI just told me to contact Scan, and Scan haven't replied. Points to Hardware fault or something seriously stupid that I'm missing.

Feel like punching a kitten.


----------



## Readycheck

just plugged my old gfx card in and boom, didnt even need to reinstall drivers, just loaded straight into hdmi with no problems. so it's either a hardware fault on the new card or erm...no idea?

EDIT - Just plugged in new card, and no dice. hdmi dead as a dodo. some sort of hardware confliction or the hdmi port on the card is just flat out faulty. shrug.


----------



## Rich-M

Has to be time for RMA.


----------



## Readycheck

be nice if scan would actually contact me back but oh well ^-^ 
guess i need to ring them tomorrow during work. nothings ever simple


----------



## Readycheck

http://www.nvidia.com/content/geforce-gtx/GTX_760_User_Guide.pdf

Out of curiosity, under "Hardware Installation" the picture suggests I should have 12 power slots, but my card has 14. Is this normal or :/ Nothing makes sense to me at this current moment. Feel like throwing the lot out of the window. no matter what i buy it seems to never just work out of the box.


----------



## Tyree

Your GPU requires a 6-pin & 8-Pin power connection. 
Would the new GPU work using any of it's the other available connections?
Brand & Model of the PSU you're using?


----------



## Readycheck

Old Card - ASUS GTX 550
New Card - 2GB MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming

Both have an 8 + 6.

For some reason the GTX 760 manual shows 6 + 6. Just a bit confused. Both old and new card plug in the same way. Only difference is that on the old card, the 8 pin on the right so its 6/8, on the new card, its 8/6


----------



## Tyree

If your card has 8+6 then 8+6 is the requirement.



Tyree said:


> Would the new GPU work using any of it's the other available connections?
> Brand & Model of the PSU you're using?


----------



## Readycheck

next step is just get another card from scan it seems. if that wont work then its time to panic or chuck it out of the window. whichever seems the best at the time


----------



## Tyree

Tyree said:


> Would the new GPU work using any of it's the other available connections?
> Brand & Model of the PSU you're using?


----------



## Readycheck

PSU - 650W XFX XXX P1-650X-XXB9, Hybrid
MOBO - MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming, Intel Z87


----------



## Tyree

One more time-


Tyree said:


> Would the new GPU work using any of it's the other available connections?


 i.e. DVI?


----------



## Readycheck

well atm it's running through dvi just fine. although im using a vga cable with dvi adapter because i need to order a new dvi cable. its just the hdmi input which is dead


----------



## greenbrucelee

did you take out the insurance thing with scan? if so contact their RMA dept via email or phone and they will email you some labels to print off that you can send back to them and they will immediately ship out a replacement.

If you didn't take out the insurance the same thing will happen but they wont ship out a replacement until they have tested the card.


----------



## Readycheck

greenbrucelee said:


> did you take out the insurance thing with scan? if so contact their RMA dept via email or phone and they will email you some labels to print off that you can send back to them and they will immediately ship out a replacement.
> 
> If you didn't take out the insurance the same thing will happen but they wont ship out a replacement until they have tested the card.


done. but they told me they no longer ship replacements in advance which is rather disheartening. they're due to collect it tomorrow but have told me that it wont be replaced until it's been tested and have warned me I may have no gfx card for 5 or so working days.

going to spend about 4 hours tonight checking every single last thing i can to make sure it's nothing on my end. apparently if they test it and it's not hardware i pay about £35 worth of collection/delivery fees etc.

going to re-format tonight as a desperate last attempt and play with the bios, but last night when i plugged in my gtx 550 it worked immediately, even without altering the drivers so all signs point to a fault somewhere.

not much else i can change software wise. runs on the same drivers as my older card (which works) and every port but the hdmi works...


----------



## Tyree

DVI port works & HDMI port does notwork indicates the MSI GPU is OK but has a faulty HDMI port or you have a faulty HDMI cable. Neither is uncommon.


----------



## Readycheck

Tyree said:


> DVI port works & HDMI port does notwork indicates the MSI GPU is OK but has a faulty HDMI port or you have a faulty HDMI cable. Neither is uncommon.


Well I've finally admitted defeat. Even tried a format and a driver rollback but all the same result. I'm 95% it is Hardware and just needs to be replaced.

The card is now boxed and awaiting collection in the morning.

I'll reply when I've had a new card delivered and just confirm it was faulty.

Thanks for the support all. (I better go and start re-installing everything)


----------



## Rich-M

Fine we'll be here.


----------



## greenbrucelee

I had to return a dodgy psu with them, it was collected at my employers and a new one came with in 3 business days. Unfortunately the new one was DOA so I did the same thing but this time I got the replacement the day after I shipped the DOA one to them.


----------



## Readycheck

Tested by Scan and HDMI port was found to be faulty, which is kind of a result. At least I know it's not me just being an idiot. I'll report on when I get a new one to confirm it works without issue.


----------



## greenbrucelee

yeah I found scan to be quite quick at testing and returning.


----------

